# Yngwie Malmsteen-Red House



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a great performance by Mr Malmsteen

[video=youtube;a4l1Jk3ZCb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4l1Jk3ZCb4[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

He needs to play more notes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of notes, but not much, if any, "feeling"....pales in comparison to Gary Moore's version IMHO.

Dave


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry but this isn't even close to Jimi's version or Gary Moore's for that matter. No feeling whatsoever. 
Somebody forgot to tell him this is a blues song.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

let me start by saying I am not much of a Yngwie fan. Still I can't buy the frequently spouted criticism that he has no 'feeling' in his playing. You may not like his style and phrasing, but playing fast, or playing slow, does not necessarily equate to having more or less 'feeling' as it is all too often implied. 

I am not a big fan of BB King's guitar playing either (I love BB's singing though), and he is technically awkward and limited in his abilities compared to someone like YM. But, the word 'feeling' is often used to describe his playing, esp when compared to someone like YM. its getting tired for me. 

I was pleasantly surprised by Yngwie's vocal chops in this tune though, pretty good keyboard solo too... 

thanks for posting the clip Scott.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluesmostly said:


> let me start by saying I am not much of a Yngwie fan. Still I can't buy the frequently spouted criticism that he has no 'feeling' in his playing. You may not like his style and phrasing, but playing fast, or playing slow, does not necessarily equate to having more or less 'feeling' as it is all too often implied.
> 
> I am not a big fan of BB King's guitar playing either, and he is technically awkward and limited in his abilities compared to someone like YM. But, the word 'feeling' is often used to describe his playing, esp when compared to someone like YM. its getting tired for me.
> 
> ...


I agree with your comments regarding YM. I would like to add that some comments saying "its not Jimmy or It's Gary Moore" etc is exactly right. Its not them it's YM and thats his style. He plays every song like that. I am also not a huge fan of YM although I did enjoy him on the G3 tour. But basically he is what he is and thats his style of play. The man does have talent, can't deny that.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought his vocals were atrocious in the video. Sure he's technically a great player but I don't hear any soul in his playing whatsoever. I cant stand the guy. Reminds me of Christina Aguilera. Non stop riffing, sure technically capable but no soul. 
Different strokes for different folks but let's remember that music shouldn't be a contest of virtuosity. 
Were not talking about the 100m sprint here folks. 
Oh and RIP Gary Moore.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Different strokes for different folks but let's remember that music shouldn't be a contest of virtuosity.


well for yngwie and others of his kind it IS A CONTEST OF VIRTUOSITY. thats what its all about.
thats the style. thats why the japanese love the guy- they appreciate and encourage virtuosity.
a lot of the stuff he plays are adapted from classical violin, not what most of us expect from an electric guitar.
expecting the guy to play how you think he should be playing is kind of strange. this is what the guy has devoted his life to. im not a fan, but i can respect and admire the fact that hes a great player, and leave it at that.

cool clip GC- dont think i ever saw the guy sing before!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I agree with your comments regarding YM. I would like to add that some comments saying "its not Jimmy or It's Gary Moore" etc is exactly right. Its not them it's YM and thats his style. He plays every song like that. I am also not a huge fan of YM although I did enjoy him on the G3 tour. But basically he is what he is and thats his style of play. The man does have talent, can't deny that.


agreed, he is a talented musician and a technically skilled guitarist. Very few have the kind of mastery over the fretboard that he displays with ease. 

and like his playing or not, he does play with passion and intensity, some would call that 'feeling'


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

captainbrew said:


> I thought his vocals were atrocious in the video. Sure he's technically a great player but I don't hear any soul in his playing whatsoever. I cant stand the guy. Reminds me of Christina Aguilera. Non stop riffing, sure technically capable but no soul.
> Different strokes for different folks but let's remember that music shouldn't be a contest of virtuosity.
> Were not talking about the 100m sprint here folks.
> Oh and RIP Gary Moore.


define 'soul'. 

like fraser said, technical virtuosity is a large part of the genre, how is that a problem? It wasn't for Vivaldi or Mozart or Bethoven or Rachmaninov, etc... 

you don't have to like it, but that doesn't mean it ain't good or that he has missed the mark somehow.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

while i would love to have his ability, i would also wish to have the restraint to not play like that. 
he's got huge ability, no question about it. but his particular flavor of blues is to me, not blue. his style works great for metal and spacey rock. blues, not so much. when you cry, you have to breathe between the sobs.
but he's not a bluesman anyhow. he's a shredda, and there's none betta. hahahahahahahah


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't stand any of those classical composers mentioned. 
That should give perspective on where I'm coming from. 
If you're playing the blues like it's an Olympic sport, you've totally missed the boat.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

captainbrew said:


> I can't stand any of those classical composers mentioned.
> That should give perspective on where I'm coming from.
> If you're playing the blues like it's an Olympic sport, you've totally missed the boat.


well you're right, I do understand where you are coming from at least.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> I am not a big fan of BB King's guitar playing either (I love BB's singing though), and he is technically awkward and limited in his abilities compared to someone like YM. But, the word 'feeling' is often used to describe his playing, esp when compared to someone like YM. its getting tired for me.


I have to take exception to this. BB king is every bit as technically skilled as YJM (or more). You're just not hearing BB's playing correctly. While it's true that BB isn't a fast player, I challenge you or any other player in the world to match his sense of rhythm.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Not to mention BB's bending and vibrato which are tremendous. Also his sense of phrasing and cadence are both fantastic. He's lost quite a bit of his guitar ability the last few years due to arthritis and diabetes but listen to him in the 60's, 70's, 80's or 90's and you'll hear him at his best. 
Speed in my opinion is often overrated.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

sigiifa Again, I am not really a fan of YM's playing but to imply that speed is the only technical attribute he has or that BB is even in the same league technically is unfathomable to me. 

BB crafted an excellent blues style and an easily distinguished sound but he played practically the same solo on almost every song for decades :zzz:

I tell you what though. Just the mention of Yngwie sure gets people goin' for some reason. Interestingly, I read a couple of interviews with him and I had never heard a more opionionated, critical guy when speaking of other guitarists - he scorches them... so there you go.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, I know. You've seen it before, but I can't help myself...

http://videosift.com/video/Im-your-new-God-little-boys-Yngwie-Malmsteen


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I was playing and singing "Red House" by Jimi Hendrix, with a Stratocaster and Marshall with effects,
when that recording came out, a basic, live blues that Jimi never released while he was alive.

When Yngwie first started, with an old Les Paul, he wasn't exactly heart-felt and band dynamic onstage,
more like a blowsy Deep Purple imitator, just no vocals. At least he was sweating it, and got intellectual with riffs.
That was better than reading Eddy, Joe and Steve getting intellectual with it for pages and pages in the same magazines,
when they weren't doing anything with original songs. At least not getting popular as in pop with it.
They did invest a lot of themselves in blatant self-promotion, but that passed with stalled careers.

If you're interested in "Red House", come on down to me!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Still love it. I imagine thats exactly how he talks in real life. sdsre



Robert1950 said:


> Yes, I know. You've seen it before, but I can't help myself...
> 
> http://videosift.com/video/Im-your-new-God-little-boys-Yngwie-Malmsteen


----------

